# 2021 Foals .. what have you got cooking ?



## Asha (5 January 2021)

We need some good news / positive threads so thought id start a thread to follow any 2021 foals, be nice to share updates/photos etc

We have just the one due. My homebred Aria (who is out of my old ID Asha x Royaldik) is in foal to Avanti Amorous Archie, due date approx 24th April. Ive always wanted a foal from her,so decided to have a go last year as lockdown put paid to any decent outings. After the previous years attempts with 2 other mares,who both failed after 3 attempts i was delighted when she caught first time. Aria definitely didnt enjoy the early stages of pregnancy, and really wanted to kill the youngsters, but fortunately shes calmed down now. The rest of the grown ups in our little herd seem quite protective of her, letting her be brought in first, maybe they know ?  Shes getting tired easily, and really enjoys her stable and her food ! We can now just start to see the early signs of foal moving .Exciting times.

First photo from November and other from last outing 😍


Anyone else with a foal due ?


----------



## milliepops (5 January 2021)

ooooh lovely idea for a thread. i will be following along as I plan for 2022 or more likely 2023


----------



## shamrock2021 (5 January 2021)

I will be breeding in 2023 or 2025


----------



## Asha (5 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			ooooh lovely idea for a thread. i will be following along as I plan for 2022 or more likely 2023 

Click to expand...


oohh exciting ,, will that be from salty again ?


----------



## Asha (5 January 2021)

lex the raindeer said:



			I will be breeding in 2023 or 2025
		
Click to expand...

Come on now..we need info ..


----------



## ihatework (5 January 2021)

How exciting Asha!

None due here, either myself of my friends (who I get most of my foal fixes from!), none of their mares were covered last year.

I am going to be daddy shopping though! Hopefully stallion events will go ahead. I have a very long list to whittle down.


----------



## milliepops (5 January 2021)

Asha said:



			oohh exciting ,, will that be from salty again ?
		
Click to expand...

hopefully. she has been a  great mum and took to it all very well, so, assuming Hera grows up to be a good specimen we will have another go  timing is dependent on a few external things tho.


----------



## TheMule (5 January 2021)

Sadly my mare didn’t take so no babies for me 😥
She's 20 this year so that's that, at least I have a lovely rising 4 year old out of her. Now I have to wait until my current event horse is done with going to parties to get broody again. 
🤞For some HHO foals to enjoy until then!


----------



## tda (5 January 2021)

Two dales pony mares covered last year by our Dales  stallion Dartdale Jimmy Lad,  neither scanned yet but he lives with them so hopefully both cooking 😁


----------



## sallyf (6 January 2021)

2 out of our own mares. 
one by Dinken out of a 3rd generation homebred mares that evented successfully and whose 1st foal started Eventing last year.  
pedigree will be Dinken x Groomsbridge May I x Tout Ensemble. 
we also have an ET foal due out of our young event/showjump mare by Donthargos. 
Mare 4th generation homebred and her dam is full sister to the other mare carrying the Dinken foal. 
pedigree is Donthargos x Balou du Rouet x Groomsbridge May I.  
lots of mares due in to foal and the first one due in Feb is by our new stallion Universal out of a showjumping mare so excited to see that arrive.


----------



## Asha (6 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			How exciting Asha!

None due here, either myself of my friends (who I get most of my foal fixes from!), none of their mares were covered last year.

I am going to be daddy shopping though! Hopefully stallion events will go ahead. I have a very long list to whittle down.
		
Click to expand...


Is this with one of your recent purchases ? i love stallion shopping, and have really missed the stallion parades. For this one though, there really only was one sire to use as im hoping to finally breed one for me. I loved stallion shopping for arias sire. Seeing them in the flesh is definitely the best thing. im not surprised you have a long list, as there are some fab eventing stallions out there.  If i was to try to breed an eventer again id have Contendro and Cevin Z on my list. Excited to hear who you go with


----------



## Asha (6 January 2021)

sallyf said:



			2 out of our own mares.
one by Dinken out of a 3rd generation homebred mares that evented successfully and whose 1st foal started Eventing last year. 
pedigree will be Dinken x Groomsbridge May I x Tout Ensemble.
we also have an ET foal due out of our young event/showjump mare by Donthargos.
Mare 4th generation homebred and her dam is full sister to the other mare carrying the Dinken foal.
pedigree is Donthargos x Balou du Rouet x Groomsbridge May I. 
lots of mares due in to foal and the first one due in Feb is by our new stallion Universal out of a showjumping mare so excited to see that arrive.
		
Click to expand...

4th generation .. you must have a good idea of what your getting with that many years behind you ! ive just had a quick google of those sires, and they are stunning. be interesting to hear what they have added when the foals are on the ground. Good luck with the season, I look forward to some photos


----------



## Asha (6 January 2021)

tda said:



			Two dales pony mares covered last year by our Dales  stallion Dartdale Jimmy Lad,  neither scanned yet but he lives with them so hopefully both cooking 😁
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic .. some extra cute foal photos to come from you !


----------



## ihatework (6 January 2021)

Asha said:



			Is this with one of your recent purchases ? i love stallion shopping, and have really missed the stallion parades. For this one though, there really only was one sire to use as im hoping to finally breed one for me. I loved stallion shopping for arias sire. Seeing them in the flesh is definitely the best thing. im not surprised you have a long list, as there are some fab eventing stallions out there.  If i was to try to breed an eventer again id have Contendro and Cevin Z on my list. Excited to hear who you go with
		
Click to expand...

One or both depending on how things pan out! Too many options, lead candidate is Contendro for the Zidante filly - unless Twemlows have anything interesting in that I can use sexed semen on. Cevin is lovely but I’m avoiding greys - I’ve done a bit of work with Cevin, but I’m keeping an eye on one of his relatives, Billy Tiberius who was annoyingly sold recently


----------



## shamrock2021 (6 January 2021)

Asha said:



			Come on now..we need info ..
		
Click to expand...

I hopefully plan to breed my mare because she has got a amazing temperament but she is also has  talented. It something I have always wanted to do . I have to wait a few years because I will have to find a yard that will take a pregnant mare or I will have to buy  land.  I also want to wait until viruses is gone.  So nothing is really set in stone we will have to see what the future brings. I very lucky that my mare is young so I still have time to wait.


----------



## Asha (6 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			One or both depending on how things pan out! Too many options, lead candidate is Contendro for the Zidante filly - unless Twemlows have anything interesting in that I can use sexed semen on. Cevin is lovely but I’m avoiding greys - I’ve done a bit of work with Cevin, but I’m keeping an eye on one of his relatives, Billy Tiberius who was annoyingly sold recently
		
Click to expand...

If you do take them up to twemlows , you should pop in for a coffee , we are only about 20mins from them . I’ve not heard of Billy Tiberius .. will have a quick google .


----------



## Abi90 (6 January 2021)

My ID mare all rounder is in foal to Challenge. Grade A KWPN Showjumper. Hoping for a good all rounder for me to compete. I’ve ordered a Bay filly to make 16hh so will probably get a greying colt that makes 17.2!


----------



## sallyf (6 January 2021)

Asha said:



			4th generation .. you must have a good idea of what your getting with that many years behind you ! ive just had a quick google of those sires, and they are stunning. be interesting to hear what they have added when the foals are on the ground. Good luck with the season, I look forward to some photos
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have which helps.  
they all go back to my original 2 competition mares so started the whole thing with tough , proven sound mares who competed into there teens before breeding.


----------



## Asha (7 January 2021)

Abi90 said:



			My ID mare all rounder is in foal to Challenge. Grade A KWPN Showjumper. Hoping for a good all rounder for me to compete. I’ve ordered a Bay filly to make 16hh so will probably get a greying colt that makes 17.2!

View attachment 62781
View attachment 62782
View attachment 62783
View attachment 62784

Click to expand...


You are guaranteed a stunner from that combination !, when is she due ?

I originally ordered a chestnut filly, but have filled out a change of order form and now want a chestnut colt.


----------



## Abi90 (7 January 2021)

Asha said:



			You are guaranteed a stunner from that combination !, when is she due ?

I originally ordered a chestnut filly, but have filled out a change of order form and now want a chestnut colt.
		
Click to expand...

Beginning of June. Unfortunately chestnut is not an option genetically... but black is😍

I do hope you get a lovely chestnut colt with 4 white stockings and big blaze!


----------



## Asha (8 January 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Beginning of June. Unfortunately chestnut is not an option genetically... but black is😍

I do hope you get a lovely chestnut colt with 4 white stockings and big blaze!
		
Click to expand...

that would would be amazing. Aria and Asha both have 3 white socks and small white marking on the face. They are mirror image.. so would be fabulous if he/she arrived looking similar

I do love black horses.. especially with a little white star, hope you get a black beauty !

I’ve added some photos to show Asha and Aria so you can see what I mean about mirror image . The older Aria gets the more she looks like her mum 🤩


----------



## Ambers Echo (8 January 2021)

My vet has given me the go ahead to breed from Amber. He is normally a big embryo transfer fan as he really dislikes the idea of breeding from older, broken horses who can't compete anymore! But in her case he says her injury was sheer bad luck, there is no reason to think she will either struggle to carry a foal or pass any weaknesses onto one and she is still young enough too. I have my eye on Ansiei as the stallion. And I am on a yard with foaling boxes and a YO with plenty of experience home breeding as she used to breed her own show jumpers. But I might not. It's a very exciting idea but the reality of it is pretty scary too.


----------



## Asha (8 January 2021)

The first time is the scariest, but once you get your head around it ,it can be addictive ! Adds a whole new level on collecting horses.

Take your time selecting a stallion, go and meet them. If possible meet some offspring too. ( preferably ones under saddle ) Especially if you are breeding for yourself.


----------



## ihatework (8 January 2021)

Good advice Asha. I think for people trying to breed a nice amateurs horse for them self you need a stallion with sufficient stock on the ground that are now old enough to see what they are turning out like. What does the stallion reasonably consistently improve on the mare, how rideable are the offspring for normal riders?


----------



## milliepops (8 January 2021)

Asha said:



			The first time is the scariest, but once you get your head around it ,it can be addictive ! Adds a whole new level on collecting horses.

Take your time selecting a stallion, go and meet them. If possible meet some offspring too. ( preferably ones under saddle ) Especially if you are breeding for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

haha!  Having been through this once now I can totally see what you mean. i could get used to the idea of having loaaaaads of foals, it's an amazing thing.  (eta, i'd struggle to part with them though, which will limit the numbers naturally  )
I met a few of the stallions's offspring which was good and am FB friends with someone who has some at competition age now. Hopefully mine will turn out as nice as the others, stud had a few at different ages from different types of mares and they all seemed very level headed and nicely put together. Stallion was a total gent too. I'd def want something similar if we do it again.


----------



## Asha (8 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			haha!  Having been through this once now I can totally see what you mean. i could get used to the idea of having loaaaaads of foals, it's an amazing thing.  (eta, i'd struggle to part with them though, which will limit the numbers naturally  )
I met a few of the stallions's offspring which was good and am FB friends with someone who has some at competition age now. Hopefully mine will turn out as nice as the others, stud had a few at different ages from different types of mares and they all seemed very level headed and nicely put together. Stallion was a total gent too. I'd def want something similar if we do it again.
		
Click to expand...

i havent been able to sell a homebred out of Asha, they become part of the family ! ive only got 6 stables so that (fortunately) limits my numbers or id definitely be a hoarder 
The first stallion i used was a young one who was only just under saddle and didnt have any stock on the ground, so i was really very silly. Ended up wth harry, who although very beautiful with a magnificent jump,  was too much for me. Lesson learnt. 
Difference with you MP, you are a far better rider than me, so much more scope to ride true competition horses. Exciting to see who you choose next and your journey with Hera


----------



## Asha (8 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			Good advice Asha. I think for people trying to breed a nice amateurs horse for them self you need a stallion with sufficient stock on the ground that are now old enough to see what they are turning out like. What does the stallion reasonably consistently improve on the mare, *how rideable are the offspring for normal riders*?
		
Click to expand...

Thats the key isnt it, and something im guilty of over looking with my first.


----------



## Abi90 (8 January 2021)

Asha said:



			Thats the key isnt it, and something im guilty of over looking with my first.
		
Click to expand...

That’s why I chose the stallion I’ve used. He’s got plenty of offspring competing having been backed and produced by amateurs but with the scope to compete. I saw a 4 yr old of his, who had not long been backed, who really was anyone’s ride whilst being reasonably talented.

I mean, I could still have produced something I can’t ride, but I hope not!


----------



## milliepops (8 January 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I mean, I could still have produced something I can’t ride, but I hope not!
		
Click to expand...


it's a gamble isn't it!  I def chose temperament over talent this time I think, I am absolutely gasping for something straightforward and NORMAL. My weanling has plenty of dressage horses in her breeding but tbh easy allrounder would be a good outcome. Be nice to just enjoy hacking again


----------



## TheMule (8 January 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			My vet has given me the go ahead to breed from Amber. He is normally a big embryo transfer fan as he really dislikes the idea of breeding from older, broken horses who can't compete anymore! But in her case he says her injury was sheer bad luck, there is no reason to think she will either struggle to carry a foal or pass any weaknesses onto one and she is still young enough too. I have my eye on Ansiei as the stallion. And I am on a yard with foaling boxes and a YO with plenty of experience home breeding as she used to breed her own show jumpers. But I might not. It's a very exciting idea but the reality of it is pretty scary too.
		
Click to expand...

That is great news!
My best piece of advice is to pick the stallion that you want to get on and ride. I am so, so glad I did this as I loved riding his dam and I watch his sire jumping and just think that looks like the best fun. I know that the two together have a good chance of making a) something I CAN ride and b) something I WANT to ride!
I would choose something really well known for producing horses that go out there and do the job with amateurs or with a strong pedigree of that sort of horse.


----------



## Abi90 (8 January 2021)

milliepops said:




it's a gamble isn't it!  I def chose temperament over talent this time I think, I am absolutely gasping for something straightforward and NORMAL. My weanling has plenty of dressage horses in her breeding but tbh easy allrounder would be a good outcome. Be nice to just enjoy hacking again 

Click to expand...

Yes. I ultimately want a nice all rounder with slightly more athleticism and oomf than mum. But the same oomf would also be okay!


----------



## Bernster (8 January 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Yes. I ultimately want a nice all rounder with slightly more athleticism and oomf than mum. But the same oomf would also be okay!
		
Click to expand...

Archie seems like a great choice. I’ve met two of his progeny and both were talented horses brought on by good ‘amateur’ riders and there seems to be loads just like that on his Facebook page.


----------



## Abi90 (9 January 2021)

Asha said:



			The first time is the scariest, but once you get your head around it ,it can be addictive ! Adds a whole new level on collecting horses.

Take your time selecting a stallion, go and meet them. If possible meet some offspring too. ( preferably ones under saddle ) Especially if you are breeding for yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I can see how it becomes addictive. My mare needs to be back in work post foal, but I’m now considering another once the young ‘un is backed if it turns out nicely. I already have some stallions in mind!!



Bernster said:



			Archie seems like a great choice. I’ve met two of his progeny and both were talented horses brought on by good ‘amateur’ riders and there seems to be loads just like that on his Facebook page.
		
Click to expand...

Oh she’s not in foal to Archie, although he was on the list. As was Cos Me is Black but I wanted to aim for something a little finer as she’s a big boned lass.


----------



## Asha (9 January 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I can see how it becomes addictive. My mare needs to be back in work post foal, but I’m now considering another once the young ‘un is backed if it turns out nicely. I already have some stallions in mind!!
.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that .. I’ve been thinking the same with Aria . Purely down to lockdown , wondering if there’s much point bringing her back in. Lots to think about . Come on share your stallion ideas ? I’m torn with another ID stallion , or putting an event stallion on her 🤔


----------



## Abi90 (9 January 2021)

Asha said:



			Funny you should say that .. I’ve been thinking the same with Aria . Purely down to lockdown , wondering if there’s much point bringing her back in. Lots to think about . Come on share your stallion ideas ? I’m torn with another ID stallion , or putting an event stallion on her 🤔
		
Click to expand...


I would like to see what would happen if I put her with an ID stallion so Archie is in mind for that.

There is a stunning showjump stallion called Daiquiri at Forrest Sports Horses who has some cool genetics and throws foals with amazing coat colouring. As well as being a nice and talented chap! He did stand at the same stud as Challenge which is how I found out about him 

Who are your potentials?


----------



## Asha (9 January 2021)

You’d get a cracker with Archie, and very saleable if you wanted to sell .

Torn at the minute , event stallion would be either contendro or Ramiro B . Our Ramiro B youngster is fab . Or I could go completely off piste and go for a dressage stallion . The lady who rides for us is brilliant at dressage , so be nice to breed something for her for the future 😊


----------



## Jeni the dragon (11 January 2021)

One of our eventers is a Ramiro B, though he isn't bay like so many are! He has a really fabulous temperament and is just a lovely person to be around!


----------



## lme (11 January 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			My vet has given me the go ahead to breed from Amber. He is normally a big embryo transfer fan as he really dislikes the idea of breeding from older, broken horses who can't compete anymore! But in her case he says her injury was sheer bad luck, there is no reason to think she will either struggle to carry a foal or pass any weaknesses onto one and she is still young enough too. I have my eye on Ansiei as the stallion. And I am on a yard with foaling boxes and a YO with plenty of experience home breeding as she used to breed her own show jumpers. But I might not. It's a very exciting idea but the reality of it is pretty scary too.
		
Click to expand...

That's good news. Our mare with the same injury is now over 6 months in foal and so far so good. We put her in foal based on advice both from our vet and the Vet at he vet hospital that did her MRI.


----------



## Ambers Echo (11 January 2021)

lme said:



			That's good news. Our mare with the same injury is now over 6 months in foal and so far so good. We put her in foal based on advice both from our vet and the Vet at he vet hospital that did her MRI.
		
Click to expand...

Exciting!! I am fairly set on going ahead. Hope all goes well with your mare. x


----------



## irishredwood (15 February 2021)

Surprise foal expected sometime soon. Connemara pony bought in October for my granddaughter. Found out today she is in foal! When is she due? Who is the daddy? Not quite what we had planned for this year.


----------



## irishredwood (15 February 2021)




----------



## Asha (15 February 2021)

irishredwood said:



View attachment 65921

Click to expand...


what a lovely mare, maybe not what you had planned for..but still very exciting !  Did the vets not give you an idea of how far along she was ?


----------



## irishredwood (15 February 2021)

She thought maybe March or early April. My daughter is busy trying to track down where she was in Ireland earlier last year. It would be great to have an idea of what the stallion may have been. Hopefully not a Shetland! The photo was just after we bought her so no idea she was hiding a secret. We bought her for her quiet nature. Let's hope that doesn't alter after foaling. The downside is my granddaughters plans for Pony Club will have to wait.


----------



## Asha (15 February 2021)

irishredwood said:



			She thought maybe March or early April. My daughter is busy trying to track down where she was in Ireland earlier last year. It would be great to have an idea of what the stallion may have been. Hopefully not a Shetland! The photo was just after we bought her so no idea she was hiding a secret. We bought her for her quiet nature. Let's hope that doesn't alter after foaling. The downside is my granddaughters plans for Pony Club will have to wait.
		
Click to expand...


Not long to wait then ! if its any help the mares ive bred from have all been the same temperament in and out of foal. In fact Aria is much nicer when shes not in foal.

Your mare has a very kind face


----------



## TheMule (15 February 2021)

irishredwood said:



			She thought maybe March or early April. My daughter is busy trying to track down where she was in Ireland earlier last year. It would be great to have an idea of what the stallion may have been. Hopefully not a Shetland! The photo was just after we bought her so no idea she was hiding a secret. We bought her for her quiet nature. Let's hope that doesn't alter after foaling. The downside is my granddaughters plans for Pony Club will have to wait.
		
Click to expand...

She is lovely, good luck! You might get extra lucky and get a mule 🤞


----------



## Asha (1 March 2021)

Hows everyones mares doing ?

I can now say ours is due next month, we have plenty of foal movement too. Ive just started to notice the very start of her muscles slacking off a bit and her udders are pointing down as opposed to inwards, but no bigger , which is good ! Shes definitely feeling the weight of the foal a bit as shes not doing as many acrobatics in the field.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 March 2021)

So exciting!!


----------



## Abi90 (1 March 2021)

Rosie is starting to look pregnant and lots of movement if you feel her belly which is very excited. She keeps looking at me as if to say “I don’t know how that got in there, I haven’t been playing around! I haven’t even had a boyfriend”

She’s due in June so a way to go yet. I’ve ordered a bay/black filly so will probably get a greying colt. Nail test says filly though!


----------



## milliepops (1 March 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Rosie is starting to look pregnant and lots of movement if you feel her belly which is very excited. She keeps looking at me as if to say “I don’t know how that got in there, I haven’t been playing around! I haven’t even had a boyfriend”
		
Click to expand...

haha!  I feel a bit bad about that, plotting the next one which will be via AI. poor maiden Salty had real life nookie last time which she didn't enjoy much but at least the whole thing was as nature intended    I always wonder how much they understand, or is it a surprise until labour starts and then suddenly there's a beautiful baby?!


----------



## Abi90 (1 March 2021)

milliepops said:



			haha!  I feel a bit bad about that, plotting the next one which will be via AI. poor maiden Salty had real life nookie last time which she didn't enjoy much but at least the whole thing was as nature intended    I always wonder how much they understand, or is it a surprise until labour starts and then suddenly there's a beautiful baby?!
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if she knows she’s pregnant? How would she know? Do they get taught the “signs” by their mothers? When the foal is born will she think “what, I didn’t order that?”


----------



## Asha (2 March 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Rosie is starting to look pregnant and lots of movement if you feel her belly which is very excited. She keeps looking at me as if to say “I don’t know how that got in there, I haven’t been playing around! I haven’t even had a boyfriend”

She’s due in June so a way to go yet. I’ve ordered a bay/black filly so will probably get a greying colt. Nail test says filly though!
		
Click to expand...


i love this stage. its so exciting. Just watching the foal kick/move .The miracle of life ! So you are only circa 3 mknths away from meeting your foal. exciting


----------



## Asha (2 March 2021)

milliepops said:



			haha!  I feel a bit bad about that, plotting the next one which will be via AI. poor maiden Salty had real life nookie last time which she didn't enjoy much but at least the whole thing was as nature intended    I always wonder how much they understand, or is it a surprise until labour starts and then suddenly there's a beautiful baby?!
		
Click to expand...

Asha had real nookie the first time,and apparently it was the stallions first time for the real thing too. The stud said afterwards he was exhausted , lay down and went to sleep with a big smile on his face

Im sure they know whats going on, im also sure the rest of the herd know whats going on too. They all seem to be a little but more conscious of her, if you know what i mean ? For example on bad weather days Pip will push Aria up the queue to come in. She never does that, they all seem much more patient with her too. No one( horse not human !)  is allowed to stand next to Finn when they are waiting to come in, but hes even letting Aria stand there now.


----------



## milliepops (2 March 2021)

Asha said:



			Asha had real nookie the first time,and apparently it was the stallions first time for the real thing too. The stud said afterwards he was exhausted , lay down and went to sleep with a big smile on his face

Im sure they know whats going on, im also sure the rest of the herd know whats going on too. They all seem to be a little but more conscious of her, if you know what i mean ? For example on bad weather days Pip will push Aria up the queue to come in. She never does that, they all seem much more patient with her too. No one( horse not human !)  is allowed to stand next to Finn when they are waiting to come in, but hes even letting Aria stand there now.
		
Click to expand...

haha!  poor chap, it's a tough life.

Unfortunately Millie did not give Salty any special allowances, she was mostly outraged all winter that Salty got fed and she didn't


----------



## palo1 (2 March 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			My vet has given me the go ahead to breed from Amber. He is normally a big embryo transfer fan as he really dislikes the idea of breeding from older, broken horses who can't compete anymore! But in her case he says her injury was sheer bad luck, there is no reason to think she will either struggle to carry a foal or pass any weaknesses onto one and she is still young enough too. I have my eye on Ansiei as the stallion. And I am on a yard with foaling boxes and a YO with plenty of experience home breeding as she used to breed her own show jumpers. But I might not. It's a very exciting idea but the reality of it is pretty scary too.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely stallion choice!


----------



## QuantockHills (2 March 2021)

Asha said:



			We need some good news / positive threads so thought id start a thread to follow any 2021 foals, be nice to share updates/photos etc

We have just the one due. My homebred Aria (who is out of my old ID Asha x Royaldik) is in foal to Avanti Amorous Archie, due date approx 24th April. Ive always wanted a foal from her,so decided to have a go last year as lockdown put paid to any decent outings. After the previous years attempts with 2 other mares,who both failed after 3 attempts i was delighted when she caught first time. Aria definitely didnt enjoy the early stages of pregnancy, and really wanted to kill the youngsters, but fortunately shes calmed down now. The rest of the grown ups in our little herd seem quite protective of her, letting her be brought in first, maybe they know ?  Shes getting tired easily, and really enjoys her stable and her food ! We can now just start to see the early signs of foal moving .Exciting times.

First photo from November and other from last outing 😍


Anyone else with a foal due ?
		
Click to expand...

How exciting for you!! I love AAA, totally gorgeous! I wanted one of his offspring but came home with a different one from Janet George instead... couldn't resist him!


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 March 2021)

palo1 said:



			Lovely stallion choice! 

Click to expand...

Ooh glad you think so. He is rather gorgeous! So fingers crossed x


----------



## palo1 (2 March 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Ooh glad you think so. He is rather gorgeous! So fingers crossed x
		
Click to expand...

He would have been just right for one of our mares and the owner was really helpful as was the stud at the time (not sure if he has moved recently!).  There was very, very little that didn't work in relation to our mare potentially - bless her she needed a good chap to improve on her though we have bred a fabulous horse from her previously (gorgeous Arab stallion that has produced a 17hh whopper with endless stamina and a great jump). Sadly, my OH thought Ansiei was just a bit too small (looking to breed a tall horse for v tall OH & son) and so we tried with another stallion.  Sadly that didn't work at all and we lost the mare a bit later    I will be very interested to hear how you get on


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 March 2021)

Amber is 16.3 and solid. So I am hoping the foal will be smaller and finer as I'm only 5.5 x


----------



## Asha (2 March 2021)

QuantockHills said:



			How exciting for you!! I love AAA, totally gorgeous! I wanted one of his offspring but came home with a different one from Janet George instead... couldn't resist him!
		
Click to expand...

Oohh  ... which Indigo do you have ? I also have Indigo Morning star by Archie.  Its because shes so lovely i decided to breed another by Archie.  It will be like one of those Jeremy Kyle scenes when Pip realises her best friend has been having an affair with her dad


----------



## Asha (2 March 2021)

Ambers Echo said:



			Amber is 16.3 and solid. So I am hoping the foal will be smaller and finer as I'm only 5.5 x
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous news.. when are you getting her covered?


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 March 2021)

Dropping her off at stud mid April.


----------



## Lady2021 (2 March 2021)

Where are you based no livery yard where I live would allow it . I now a few yards owners that breed there own horses but said they wouldn’t allow a livery owner to  have a mare in foal or foal bare there own horses.


----------



## QuantockHills (2 March 2021)

Asha said:



			Oohh  ... which Indigo do you have ? I also have Indigo Morning star by Archie.  Its because shes so lovely i decided to breed another by Archie.  It will be like one of those Jeremy Kyle scenes when Pip realises her best friend has been having an affair with her dad 

Click to expand...

oh wow, she's a lovely mare! I've got Indigo Rock 'n' Roll but went to see Feel the Warm and Braveheart (?), both Archie boys as I was adamant I wanted one by him.... but Rocky kept following me around the field and let me stick my fingers in his mouth and blow raspberries on his nose... so that was it (not quite the best way to choose a horse, i'm sure conformation etc should have been considered first! )


----------



## Asha (2 March 2021)

QuantockHills said:



			oh wow, she's a lovely mare! I've got Indigo Rock 'n' Roll but went to see Feel the Warm and Braveheart (?), both Archie boys as I was adamant I wanted one by him.... but Rocky kept following me around the field and let me stick my fingers in his mouth and blow raspberries on his nose... so that was it (not quite the best way to choose a horse, i'm sure conformation etc should have been considered first! )
		
Click to expand...


Indigo Rock n roll is gorgeous, ive seen your posts. with a temperament like that you couldnt walk away. Feel the warm was one i looked at when he was young.. i was very tempted. Stunning lad


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 March 2021)

Lady2021 said:



			Where are you based no livery yard where I live would allow it . I now a few yards owners that breed there own horses but said they wouldn’t allow a livery owner to  have a mare in foal or foal bare there own horses.
		
Click to expand...

Was that a quesiton to me? I am on a yard in Derbyshire. YO used to be a pro show jumper and bred her own. So she's all for it! She is excited for me, can provide a foaling box, individual turn out, CCTV and loads of  experience. I am lucky.


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 March 2021)

She does not have any horses herself anymore but enjoys caring for other people's.


----------



## Springs (4 March 2021)

palo1 said:



			Lovely stallion choice! 

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Abi90 (13 March 2021)

Nail test says a filly, I would really love a filly! Poor Rosie is starting to look quite pregnant and is obviously feeling it too... she’s a tad grumpy


----------



## Asha (13 March 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Nail test says a filly, I would really love a filly! Poor Rosie is starting to look quite pregnant and is obviously feeling it too... she’s a tad grumpy
		
Click to expand...

fingers crossed you get what you want ! nail test says a filly for us too . Aria is exactly the same as Rosie .. extremely grumpy . She’s ok with us and most of the horses but she has zero patience with the young ones . She’s hit the 300day mark now but I don’t think she looks really big yet .. but we do have another month or so to go


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

My Shagya mare Uranie is waiting a foal from a spanish approved stallion.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 March 2021)

melbobineau said:



			My Shagya mare Uranie is waiting a foal from a spanish approved stallion.

View attachment 67875

View attachment 67876

Click to expand...

Lovely I bet you can't wait


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			Lovely I bet you can't wait
		
Click to expand...

Yes indeed. It's for the second half of April. She currently looks like that.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 March 2021)

melbobineau said:



			Yes indeed. It's for the second half of April. She currently looks like that.





Click to expand...

She looks very happy and she is a lovely stamp of an Arab mare, I have 2 bay Arab geldings so am a bit biased


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			She looks very happy and she is a lovely stamp of an Arab mare, I have 2 bay Arab geldings so am a bit biased

Click to expand...

There is food! So yes she is happy!
Would be worry if mine wouldn't it!

When we were still in UK, one evening when passing at the stable I saw her eating her hay very carefully and not eager as usual. So checked what was wrong. Remember sawing her showing to the young mare next door out to eat the fence. I think that was it. She might have add a splitter of woods stacked somewhere. After a nice gummy mash, she started eating her hay eagerly as usual. Though she was funny looking when she couldn't. 

She usually tries to show me when something is wrong. Tge over day was a small branch stack in her hoof.


----------



## TigerTail (16 March 2021)

melbobineau said:



			My Shagya mare Uranie is waiting a foal from a spanish approved stallion.

View attachment 67875

View attachment 67876

Click to expand...

Cremello or perlino? Thats going to be a stunning foal!

My QH is either in foal to a PRE stallion or has the worlds worst UTI - got to wait another b month  to confirm, am going potty!


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

Cremello. If given to me correctly he is EE AA CRCR. My mare is Ee AA. So normally no surprise he/she will be Buckskin. 

Sadly he will normally for sale. I got a surprise foal last year from her mother who was given to me end of Summer 2019. And prefer to keep her next foal who would be a pure shagya. I wanted a live cover for her first foal and no Shagya stallion nearly except her Sire. And this Spanish one is just next village. More pictures online. His name is Presidente de Jarama.


----------



## Cloball (16 March 2021)

melbobineau said:



			Cremello. If given to me correctly he is EE AA CRCR. My mare is Ee AA. So normally no surprise he/she will be Buckskin.

Sadly he will normally for sale. I got a surprise foal last year from her mother who was given to me end of Summer 2019. And prefer to keep her next foal who would be a pure shagya. I wanted a live cover for her first foal and no Shagya stallion nearly except her Sire. And this Spanish one is just next village. More pictures online. His name is Presidente de Jarama.
		
Click to expand...

Wish I was in the market for a foal a buckskin Arab X PRE would be the dream. I've met some lovely Hispano Arabs.


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

Even rarer, it will be a Shagya x PRE. So expect to have quite a big frame and nice height. My mare is not very tall for her breed (above 15h1 whereas her mother is above 15h3). The stallion is above 16h2.

Her mother was also aim to go to that stallion last year before I find out she was already in foal. So normally as already paid she will also go to him in spring 2022 for a 2023 foal hopefully. But for her every if the foal will be born buckskin, will have also 50% chance to be grey.


----------



## melbobineau (16 March 2021)

TigerTail said:



			My QH is either in foal to a PRE stallion or has the worlds worst UTI - got to wait another b month  to confirm, am going potty!
		
Click to expand...


Finger crossed!. Sure that will be also a stunning foal!


----------



## Asha (16 March 2021)

melbobineau said:



			My Shagya mare Uranie is waiting a foal from a spanish approved stallion.

View attachment 67875

View attachment 67876

Click to expand...

lovely mare . The foals going to be stunning . Exciting 👍


----------



## Quadro (23 March 2021)

I have a little TB in foal to a graded WB dressage stallion. Not due until the end of July though, so I have a long wait still. Hoping for a bay filly, so very unlikely to get that!!
Hopefully she will be recovered with a lovely HOYS show hunter for next year.


----------



## Equi (23 March 2021)

Mad jealous of you all. I would love to be getting my little mare in foal but just can't justify it right now or find a good enough stallion for her. Thinking about asking my vet if he would be up for AI a miniature


----------



## Asha (23 March 2021)

Quadro said:



			I have a little TB in foal to a graded WB dressage stallion. Not due until the end of July though, so I have a long wait still. Hoping for a bay filly, so very unlikely to get that!!
Hopefully she will be recovered with a lovely HOYS show hunter for next year.
		
Click to expand...

We need photos of your mare to coo over 🥰


----------



## Asha (23 March 2021)

Aria is now up to around 312 days, her udders are changing shape again . They now point down all the time and have a small amount of filling . She’s definitely less grumpy now and is enjoying being in the smaller field with just her best friend .  She has always loved her stable and enjoyed a good sleep .. but she’s definitely taking it to a whole new level now 😊


----------



## Quadro (24 March 2021)

Asha said:



			We need photos of your mare to coo over 🥰
		
Click to expand...

She isn't the most attractive mare to look at!!!! She has a nice front end, and super hindleg action, although her hind leg is a bit straight, so stallion chosen to try and correct this in her


----------



## Abi90 (3 April 2021)

2 months left, and 3 weeks until she goes back to stud to foal. Then I can stop panicking because they know what they are doing!

She is looking very round now! She’s had a bit of Oedema round her teats, I started to panic it was placentitis, stud said a bit is normal at this point... got the vet out for EHV this week anyway so shall get them to have a wee look so I can stop worrying about her


----------



## Asha (3 April 2021)

Abi90 said:



			2 months left, and 3 weeks until she goes back to stud to foal. Then I can stop panicking because they know what they are doing!

She is looking very round now! She’s had a bit of Oedema round her teats, I started to panic it was placentitis, stud said a bit is normal at this point... got the vet out for EHV this week anyway so shall get them to have a wee look so I can stop worrying about her 
	View attachment 69012

Click to expand...

there’s no mistaking that’s a baby belly 😍 she looks fab.

Aria is now 322 days and looks enormous , she’s quite content though


----------



## BaronSamedi (6 April 2021)

Quadro said:



			I have a little TB in foal to a graded WB dressage stallion. Not due until the end of July though, so I have a long wait still. Hoping for a bay filly, so very unlikely to get that!!
Hopefully she will be recovered with a lovely HOYS show hunter for next year.
		
Click to expand...

Why can’t you give her a year in between to concentrate on supplying this years with foal with all it needs, mares are not breeding machines FFS and you’ve said she’s ‘not all that attractive’ perhaps someone else would value her more!!!!!


----------



## Asha (16 April 2021)

Hows everyones mares doing ? 

Aria is now at 335 days, her udders seem to have shrunk back a bit this morning, and not massive relaxed behind so i guess we still have some way to go. We are getting lots of tail swishing, and you can see shes uncomfortable but thats about it


----------



## Abi90 (16 April 2021)

Rosie is getting on okay. She goes back to stud in a week and I’m a little bit worried she won’t fit in the trailer with the partition in as she looks enormous! Poor thing has a bit of oedema in front of her udder but she seems happy enough.

I am very much looking forward to her being at the stud so I can stop overthinking!


----------



## Asha (16 April 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Rosie is getting on okay. She goes back to stud in a week and I’m a little bit worried she won’t fit in the trailer with the partition in as she looks enormous! Poor thing has a bit of oedema in front of her udder but she seems happy enough.

I am very much looking forward to her being at the stud so I can stop overthinking!
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure she will be , does she have far to travel ? we had a similar dilemma the other week . Had to take Aria for her caslick removed . She only just fit In The stocks 🤣🤣

at least you can sit back then and let others do the watching ( worrying 🤣) it’s reaching all those little miles stones that make it so exciting.


----------



## Abi90 (16 April 2021)

Asha said:



			I’m sure she will be , does she have far to travel ? we had a similar dilemma the other week . Had to take Aria for her caslick removed . She only just fit In The stocks 🤣🤣

at least you can sit back then and let others do the watching ( worrying 🤣) it’s reaching all those little miles stones that make it so exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Its about 3 hours in the trailer so I’m worrying about that, but the stud are not haha 

it’s a IW 510 so there is oceans of room! But it is an important mile stone. Means 5 weeks to go until “due date” 

I hope yours doesn’t keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## Asha (23 April 2021)

So this week weve seen the start of the mucus plug ( or varicose vein ) as shes had a bit of dried blood on her vulva. Then last night when she came in found the whole mucus plug on her vulva. She was very uncomfortable last night, lots of raising her back leg / a bit of rolling . So i stayed up to watch, come 1am she went to sleep, so i did.  Shes gone quite needy at the minute, wanting her bum rubbed/massaged.  She doesnt want to be near her best friend either at the minute. Not much of a bag, but what she does have is white spots around the udders, but no wax yet. Hope everyone elses mares are well

photo of mucus plug if anyone is interested in that sort of thing 🤣


----------



## TheMule (23 April 2021)

Asha said:



			So this week weve seen the start of the mucus plug ( or varicose vein ) as shes had a bit of dried blood on her vulva. Then last night when she came in found the whole mucus plug on her vulva. She was very uncomfortable last night, lots of raising her back leg / a bit of rolling . So i stayed up to watch, come 1am she went to sleep, so i did.  Shes gone quite needy at the minute, wanting her bum rubbed/massaged.  She doesnt want to be near her best friend either at the minute. Not much of a bag, but what she does have is white spots around the udders, but no wax yet. Hope everyone elses mares are well

photo of mucus plug if anyone is interested in that sort of thing 🤣
	View attachment 70476

Click to expand...

And so begin the sleepless nights. Good luck!


----------



## Asha (23 April 2021)

TheMule said:



			And so begin the sleepless nights. Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks TM, i dont know how those with multiple mares in foal cope. Im hoping Aria is kind to me and gets on with the job !


----------



## Abi90 (23 April 2021)

Asha that’s very exciting, good luck!!

I’m taking Rosie back to stud tomorrow, which a very exciting milestone!

poor thing has pockets of oedema on her belly. She’s a big horse with what looks like a big foal so it’s no unexpected. I remember one of the broodmares where I used to work looked like she had swallowed a surfboard when she was close to foaling with the oedema she had!


----------



## SpottyTB (23 April 2021)

Just caught up on the thread. Good luck Asha - how exciting!! I’ve got a 3yo by Archie.. he’s amazing so I’m sure yours will be perfect, your mares lovely.


----------



## Asha (23 April 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Asha that’s very exciting, good luck!!

I’m taking Rosie back to stud tomorrow, which a very exciting milestone!

poor thing has pockets of oedema on her belly. She’s a big horse with what looks like a big foal so it’s no unexpected. I remember one of the broodmares where I used to work looked like she had swallowed a surfboard when she was close to foaling with the oedema she had!
		
Click to expand...

One step closer for you and Rosie ! A friend of mines mare suffered really badly with oedema, i say suffered it looked awful but she seemed quite happy. Good luck with the trip there, and i hope she settles in really quickly x


----------



## Asha (23 April 2021)

SpottyTB said:



			Just caught up on the thread. Good luck Asha - how exciting!! I’ve got a 3yo by Archie.. he’s amazing so I’m sure yours will be perfect, your mares lovely.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks SpottyTB , Aria is the double of her mum Asha.. so im keeping my fingers crossed for another carbon copy with the Archie chunk and his gorgeous temperament


----------



## SpottyTB (23 April 2021)

Asha said:



			Thanks SpottyTB , Aria is the double of her mum Asha.. so im keeping my fingers crossed for another carbon copy with the Archie chunk and his gorgeous temperament
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure you’ll get what you ordered! The mare I used is a chestnut & white.. I had my heart set on a bay colt 🤣.. was told by several stud people it was a pipeline hope. Well I got my bay colt 😍, he has a big white blaze like his mum, two socks and a splash (which you can only see from one side). So not bad at all 🤣🤪. Just keep telling her stomach what you want 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Abi90 (23 April 2021)

I really want a bay or black filly... I’m so getting a greying colt


----------



## Asha (23 April 2021)

SpottyTB said:



			I’m sure you’ll get what you ordered! The mare I used is a chestnut & white.. I had my heart set on a bay colt 🤣.. was told by several stud people it was a pipeline hope. Well I got my bay colt 😍, he has a big white blaze like his mum, two socks and a splash (which you can only see from one side). So not bad at all 🤣🤪. Just keep telling her stomach what you want 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oohh your boy sounds amazing !! With just the right amount of bling . I hope you post about him when he’s backed , be lovely to watch your progress . Archie really stamps his stockt doesn’t he 😍
Arias belly will be very confused by now as I’ve asked for both a chestnut filly and a chestnut colt 😊🤣🤣 both with a couple of white socks and a white stripe ⭐️🥰


----------



## Asha (23 April 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I really want a bay or black filly... I’m so getting a greying colt
		
Click to expand...

 Do as SpottyTB says and whisper to the belly before she goes to stud . I have a feeling your getting a black filly 🥰


----------



## Abi90 (24 April 2021)

Well that is madam dropped off at the “maternity ward”


----------



## Asha (28 April 2021)

I was very excited for the weekend just gone, after the mucus plug coming away i though we where off, lots of unsettled behaviour, lying down, getting up, pacing etc etc . But diddly squat. 
Had a look at her vulva this morning and noticed a bit of brown liquid, it didnt smell, and wasnt poo juice, was a little bit concerned, plus it looked as she had healed up ( caslick removed 2 weeks ago). So had a chat with the vet who offered to pop out. I was right in that the caslick had rehealed so she opened her up a bit more, vet not overly concerned about the brown liquid.  She reckons we have at least another week to go... so at least i can enjoy the fence judging this weekened at Bradwall

Hope everyone else mares are cooking well


----------



## Abi90 (28 April 2021)

Asha said:



			I was very excited for the weekend just gone, after the mucus plug coming away i though we where off, lots of unsettled behaviour, lying down, getting up, pacing etc etc . But diddly squat.
Had a look at her vulva this morning and noticed a bit of brown liquid, it didnt smell, and wasnt poo juice, was a little bit concerned, plus it looked as she had healed up ( caslick removed 2 weeks ago). So had a chat with the vet who offered to pop out. I was right in that the caslick had rehealed so she opened her up a bit more, vet not overly concerned about the brown liquid.  She reckons we have at least another week to go... so at least i can enjoy the fence judging this weekened at Bradwall

Hope everyone else mares are cooking well

Click to expand...

I got all excited Asha and thought this was an announcement!

Rosie is good, the stud have said her oedema has mostly gone down now she’s out 24/7 so she will be more comfortable. Still a way off yet though


----------



## Asha (28 April 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I got all excited Asha and thought this was an announcement!

Rosie is good, the stud have said her oedema has mostly gone down now she’s out 24/7 so she will be more comfortable. Still a way off yet though
		
Click to expand...

sorry about that Abi90 .. I so wish it was . Maiden mares eh !!
That’s great news about Rosie , glad she’s settled and happy . That must be a weight off your mind 🥰


----------



## Asha (30 April 2021)

We have a beautiful bay filly . Born 2.45am this morning. She’s a chunky monkey, she’s up fed and done the weed an poos . I’m knackered, stayed up all night watching. Good job I did she got a bit stuck , and a partial red bag delivery . It was coming out with the white bag . But all ok now


----------



## tda (30 April 2021)

Fantastic, well done xx
After watching an online webinar I'm now worried about red bag delivery, but at least I know what it is now and what to do xx


----------



## milliepops (30 April 2021)

Beautiful, Asha 
Good job you were watching xx  Sleep well tonight!


----------



## ihatework (30 April 2021)

Good catch Asha, she is beautiful! 
Enjoy your sleep catch up


----------



## Squeak (30 April 2021)

She is stunning Asha.  Love her face markings.


----------



## Abi90 (30 April 2021)

Yes! I’ve been waiting for this! She’s beautiful!


----------



## Spirit2021 (30 April 2021)

Congratulations I would breed my mare but it’s very unrealistic in a livery yard .


----------



## ITPersonnage (30 April 2021)

She's lovely, congratulations of course we need more photos


----------



## Hannahgb (30 April 2021)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (30 April 2021)

She's lovely! So exciting!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 April 2021)

Gorgeous. Glad she arrived safely in the end.


----------



## Asha (1 May 2021)

Thank you all for your comments 

Yesterday didn’t quite go to plan . I noticed her hock was swollen . So vets asked me to take her in as they where concerned Aria had stood on her . So only 9hrs old she and Aria had a trip out . Fortunately the vets is just around the corner. She was xrayed and scanned and all clear . They clipped the fur off and noticed bruising . They say that as she had a bit of a difficult birth she could have been bashed around a bit . So box rest for a few days . Vets coming out today to check her levels and will have another look over . But as she’s bouncing around everywhere they are not worried . She was amazing at the vets and Aria was a real star as well .


----------



## Asha (1 May 2021)

tda said:



			Fantastic, well done xx
After watching an online webinar I'm now worried about red bag delivery, but at least I know what it is now and what to do xx
		
Click to expand...

I watched the one done by Stallion A I . It’s been 4 years since we had a foal so was great to do a refresher . Have to say it really helped when I was in the middle of it .


----------



## tda (1 May 2021)

Asha said:



			I watched the one done by Stallion A I . It’s been 4 years since we had a foal so was great to do a refresher . Have to say it really helped when I was in the middle of it .
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the one I watched, must admit it wasn't an easy watch at times even tho I am fully aware things do not always go well x


----------



## Asha (1 May 2021)

tda said:



			Yes that's the one I watched, must admit it wasn't an easy watch at times even tho I am fully aware things do not always go well x
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you . I’m came away depressed /terrified after watching it . But some things did Stick in my mind and it most certainly helped me stay calmer and feel more prepared when it was clear that things where not going entirely to plan .


----------



## SpottyTB (3 May 2021)

Great news Asha, what a cracker 🥰


----------



## DabDab (3 May 2021)

Oh my goodness, I've been waiting for your update on this thread but totally missed it! Congratulations 🎊

She's a lovely big foal. And her little face in the vet picture 😍


----------



## SEL (3 May 2021)

She's lovely!


----------



## BaronSamedi (4 May 2021)

Has she got a name yet?


----------



## Asha (4 May 2021)

BaronSamedi said:



			Has she got a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

yes . I struggled to find something as wanted to name after my dad ( Russell )  it we can’t even get away with Rusty as she’s not chestnut. So we decided to stay on the theme of beginning and ending in A . ( her grandma is Asha , mum Aria ) . My son came up with Amara.  Full show name will be Amara RS .. using my dads initials 😍

although Rita has nicknamed her Puff . Which I think is pretty cool ,  we all think her white mark on her face looks like a dragon . I do hope that’s not a sign of things to come 🤣🤣


----------



## Asha (4 May 2021)

Just so you can see what I mean about the dragon 🥰

also she gives visitors very big smoochies  ( our neighbour popped in yesterday 🤣)


----------



## Asha (4 May 2021)

DabDab said:



			Oh my goodness, I've been waiting for your update on this thread but totally missed it! Congratulations 🎊

She's a lovely big foal. And her little face in the vet picture 😍
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! She was a total star at the vets, but to be fair she was only a few hours old and probably exhausted. She’s woken up now and is enjoying bucking and cantering around her stable . Can’t wait to get her out in the field to give her mum a rest


----------



## Jeni the dragon (4 May 2021)

That smooch picture is just amazing! She is soo cute!


----------



## BaronSamedi (4 May 2021)

Asha said:



			Just so you can see what I mean about the dragon 🥰

also she gives visitors very big smoochies  ( our neighbour popped in yesterday 🤣)
	View attachment 71274
View attachment 71275

Click to expand...

She is the cutest little thing ever!


----------



## Abi90 (9 May 2021)

Day 302. Getting there. She’s getting quite big but hard to tell from the photo


----------



## Asha (9 May 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Day 302. Getting there. She’s getting quite big but hard to tell from the photo

View attachment 71619

Click to expand...

I bet she’s very happy in that field ! Looking forward to your updates . Can’t wait to see your foal 🤩


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 May 2021)

Adorable Alice says hello to her new half sister.  

You won't regret an Archie foal, he stamps his stock and their temperaments are second to none.  Good luck with her.


----------



## Asha (9 May 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Adorable Alice says hello to her new half sister. 

You won't regret an Archie foal, he stamps his stock and their temperaments are second to none.  Good luck with her.
		
Click to expand...

thanks AA . If she turns out half as nice as your lovely mare I will be delighted .
It looks like Archie is having a run of bay fillies this year . Think Rita has posted that there have been 9 so far !


----------



## AdorableAlice (9 May 2021)

Asha said:



			thanks AA . If she turns out half as nice as your lovely mare I will be delighted .
It looks like Archie is having a run of bay fillies this year . Think Rita has posted that there have been 9 so far !
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully some purebreds to keep the ID flag flying high.


----------



## Asha (9 May 2021)

AdorableAlice said:



			Hopefully some purebreds to keep the ID flag flying high.
		
Click to expand...

Yes , there are some . I’m not sure how many but definitely some pure IDs. With more due


----------



## Abi90 (9 May 2021)

I would love an Archie foal in the future. Rosie is an ID, although only has half her breeding


----------



## Asha (14 May 2021)

Sorry a bit of foal spam ..

2 weeks old and can now see over the stable door


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2021)

fab picture!


----------



## Squeak (14 May 2021)

So gorgeous, getting seriously broody for a foal!


----------



## Asha (14 May 2021)

milliepops said:



			fab picture! 

Click to expand...

Its the first one that ive got that actually shows what a lovely face she has, shes looks part moose



Squeak said:



			So gorgeous, getting seriously broody for a foal!
		
Click to expand...

, i know that feeling, contemplating one more from her so my dsughter and i can have full siblings. Just need to see how Aria is inside before we get too excited !


----------



## Asha (14 May 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I would love an Archie foal in the future. Rosie is an ID, although only has half her breeding
		
Click to expand...

You should definitely have an Archie baby out of her .. you would get a stunner. How is she doing ?


----------



## ihatework (14 May 2021)

Asha said:



			Sorry a bit of foal spam ..

2 weeks old and can now see over the stable door 
	View attachment 71825

Click to expand...

Keep up with the foal spam - I have serious foal withdrawal symptoms this year!


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2021)

yeah, Asha - I vote you start the Foal Friday thread up so we can all watch her grow up


----------



## Abi90 (14 May 2021)

Asha said:



			You should definitely have an Archie baby out of her .. you would get a stunner. How is she doing ?
		
Click to expand...

She’s great. Loving life surrounded by so much grass! She’s out in the pregnant ladies club. I have images of them drinking decaf lattes and moaning that their backs hurt! 308 days now. Wonder how long she will keep us waiting. My friend’s mare is now on 370 days!


----------



## Asha (14 May 2021)

Abi90 said:



			She’s great. Loving life surrounded by so much grass! She’s out in the pregnant ladies club. I have images of them drinking decaf lattes and moaning that their backs hurt! 308 days now. Wonder how long she will keep us waiting. My friend’s mare is now on 370 days!
		
Click to expand...

oh my word !! Id be a wreck . Is the mare at 370 big ? 
glad she’s settled and enjoying life !


----------



## tpavan (21 May 2021)

Hello!

I just started on the breeding scene and I have been trying to do quite a bit of research about showjumping stallions but everything is still a bit confusing.  I am currently in vet school so while I am away I figured I would start to breed my mare. My mare(Patent x Calvados) had her second foal on May 9 this year, he is a Balou du Rouet x Patent colt and I am vey excited about him.  She had her first foal in Europe when she was four and it is a Cornet Obolensky x Patent gelding showing in America at the grand prix level, I would have liked to do a repeat breed but thought it too risky seeing as I have heard his semen is not very good. I have another dose of Balou for next year when I breed her again but I was wondering if anyone had any stallion recommendations for coming years? or any advice when it comes to breeding, anything is useful!


----------



## Abi90 (31 May 2021)

324 days, under the camera at night but not looking like she’s planning on foaling any time soon. Meanwhile, the other mare at the yard who is two weeks behind her looks like she will foal tonight!


----------



## Asha (31 May 2021)

Abi90 said:



			324 days, under the camera at night but not looking like she’s planning on foaling any time soon. Meanwhile, the other mare at the yard who is two weeks behind her looks like she will foal tonight!
		
Click to expand...

im sure the days after the 320 mark go slower ! Hopefully this good weather will help . Excited to see your foal 🥰


----------



## Abi90 (31 May 2021)

Asha said:



			im sure the days after the 320 mark go slower ! Hopefully this good weather will help . Excited to see your foal 🥰
		
Click to expand...

So slowly! How is your foal doing?


----------



## Asha (31 May 2021)

Abi90 said:



			So slowly! How is your foal doing?
		
Click to expand...

She’s absolutely fabulous. So much so we sent her and Aria off to the vets last week . Both back home now and hoping Aria is back in foal again to Archie .


----------



## Asha (31 May 2021)

Not the best photo of Amara but thought it was lovely to see three generations . Aria on left Amara in the middle and Asha ( grandma ) on right . She loves her grandma 🥰


----------



## ITPersonnage (31 May 2021)

They are all lovely, I do love ginges


----------



## Abi90 (1 June 2021)

Well, her future field mate who is 2 weeks behind her foaled last night! Earlier than 320 days to a healthy filly! Rosie has no plans of having baby soon! She is looking magnificent though


----------



## Asha (1 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Well, her future field mate who is 2 weeks behind her foaled last night! Earlier than 320 days to a healthy filly! Rosie has no plans of having baby soon! She is looking magnificent though 

View attachment 72873

Click to expand...

She certainly is ! Her backend looks as though it’s dropped though , or is that the camera angle ?


----------



## Abi90 (1 June 2021)

Asha said:



			She certainly is ! Her backend looks as though it’s dropped though , or is that the camera angle ?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too tbh but not sure if it’s shadow. We’ll say it does 😂


----------



## Abi90 (5 June 2021)

Looking massive with massive udder but no wax and back end hasn’t dropped. Cannot be long!!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (5 June 2021)

There was me thinking we were getting a foal arrival post! She doesn't look far away though so I'm sure foalie will be here soon!


----------



## Asha (6 June 2021)

That’s a great shaped tummy . Excited for you !


----------



## Abi90 (6 June 2021)

Asha said:



			That’s a great shaped tummy . Excited for you !
		
Click to expand...

Well Rosie had a lovely sleep last night whilst Cat watched her. I don’t think she’s far off but last night she made the most of getting some snooze in


----------



## Errin Paddywack (6 June 2021)

Looks as though the muscles either side her tail have relaxed. Always makes it look as though the tail is raised a bit.


----------



## Abi90 (6 June 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Looks as though the muscles either side her tail have relaxed. Always makes it look as though the tail is raised a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought that but I’m also not sure if she’s just lacking muscle from living in a flat field doing no exercise for 6 months


----------



## Errin Paddywack (6 June 2021)

Lacking muscle doesn't usually manifest like that.  Definite muscle slackening round tail head.  The raised tail effect is always what I look for in our sheep at lambing time.


----------



## Abi90 (6 June 2021)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Lacking muscle doesn't usually manifest like that.  Definite muscle slackening round tail head.  The raised tail effect is always what I look for in our sheep at lambing time.
		
Click to expand...

Now that I have zoomed in, I can definitely see it. Fingers crossed she decides to foal soon then!


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

Looking absolutely huge and rather uncomfortable. My friend’s daughter has requested the foal for her birthday present on Wednesday. She may just get her wish


----------



## Abi90 (7 June 2021)

I totally accidentally derailed someone else’s thread a moment ago!!

Everyone meet Thyme. Bay colt, born in the field and up and drinking within 30 minutes


----------



## milliepops (7 June 2021)

Lovely 😍💖


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I totally accidentally derailed someone else’s thread a moment ago!!

Everyone meet Thyme. Bay colt, born in the field and up and drinking within 30 minutes
View attachment 73249
View attachment 73250

Click to expand...

Gorgeous 🥰


----------



## Bellaboo18 (7 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I totally accidentally derailed someone else’s thread a moment ago!!

Everyone meet Thyme. Bay colt, born in the field and up and drinking within 30 minutes

View attachment 73249
View attachment 73250

Click to expand...

Congratulations!! What a little cracker 😊


----------



## moscow_mule (7 June 2021)

Wow....those ears


----------



## PapaverFollis (7 June 2021)

EARS!!!!


----------



## Asha (7 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			I totally accidentally derailed someone else’s thread a moment ago!!

Everyone meet Thyme. Bay colt, born in the field and up and drinking within 30 minutes 

View attachment 73249
View attachment 73250

Click to expand...

Fantastic!! Massive congratulations. He’s gorgeous


----------



## Errin Paddywack (8 June 2021)

Lovely foal and just like his mum, minus the white sock.  You must be thrilled with him. Congratulations.


----------



## Abi90 (8 June 2021)

He’s a bit windswept but he should straighten out quickly


----------



## Asha (28 June 2021)

We now have something cooking for next year ! A full brother or sister for Amara . Absolutely over the moon . If all goes well we will have full siblings for me and Eleanor . This should be our last foal . Caveats .. if all goes to plan with this one !

Amara just has the nicest outlook to life it would have been daft not to . 

Has anyone else got anything for next year ?


----------



## milliepops (28 June 2021)

How exciting Asha 
I was really hoping we'd have another bun in the oven this year but as the lorry is still not plated it has just not been possible. Next year


----------



## Asha (28 June 2021)

milliepops said:



			How exciting Asha 
I was really hoping we'd have another bun in the oven this year but as the lorry is still not plated it has just not been possible. Next year 

Click to expand...

Thanks milliepops.  have you decided on a stallion , or will you be stallion shopping next year ?


----------



## Abi90 (28 June 2021)

Oh this is making me want another foal! But I need a horse to ride! I think I want an Archie foal out of Rosie when Percy comes into work


----------



## milliepops (28 June 2021)

Asha said:



			Thanks milliepops.  have you decided on a stallion , or will you be stallion shopping next year ?
		
Click to expand...

I had decided on Royal Rubin which is a direct son of Rubinstein (for temperament  )  and an international GP horse himself but he's getting on a bit so hopefully he's still around next year!


----------



## Asha (28 June 2021)

Abi90 said:



			Oh this is making me want another foal! But I need a horse to ride! I think I want an Archie foal out of Rosie when Percy comes into work
		
Click to expand...

If you want an Archie foal I’d do it straight away . I think he’s 20 now , and still very fertile . You would get an absolute stunner with him and your mare for sure . 


milliepops said:



			I had decided on Royal Rubin which is a direct son of Rubinstein (for temperament  )  and an international GP horse himself but he's getting on a bit so hopefully he's still around next year!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve just done a quick google .. he’s stunning , and from what I hear Rubenstein throws great ride ability too . Good luck next year x


----------



## Abi90 (28 June 2021)

Asha said:



			If you want an Archie foal I’d do it straight away . I think he’s 20 now , and still very fertile . You would get an absolute stunner with him and your mare for sure . x
		
Click to expand...

Oh I didn’t realise his age!

I also like Lagrande but he’s getting on. And there’s a lovely stallion called Daiquiri that did stand at the same stud as Challenge but has his own stud now


----------



## Abi90 (7 July 2021)

Moved back into “wonky prison” as I’m now calling it!

Travelled in a trailer, picked all 4 feet up and had a headcollar on for the first time ❤️❤️ I totally love him. He’s so chilled out.

He also said hello to the children and he loved them


----------



## Abi90 (7 July 2021)

Oops meant to post this on the foal thread


----------

